# Tilt box



## Johnwa (Dec 26, 2019)

My daughter gave me this for xmas.  It came from leevalley.  I don’t know how accurate it is but it’s precise enough to detect 2 sheets of paper under 1 side.


----------



## PeterT (Dec 26, 2019)

The gizmos can actually be accurate if you happen to get a decent one. Where some of them lack is the box/shell. If its metal, put a knife edge rule on it in a few places & do the daylight test. It might not even hurt to dress it (if its metal) & this will help a lot with repeat-ability. But to do a quick check, just stick in on & off your mill vise or a 123 block at some random angle & it will give you a feel fro how much you can trust it. They are pretty handy actually. Some have a magnet & you can stick it to a parallel which gives you more contact area options.


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 26, 2019)

My first one (way back when they were first available) was terrible - no repeatability.  

--My current one is very precise, to about 1/10 of a degree.  This is good enough for leveling a lathe if you don't have a machinist's level.


----------



## Overkill19 (Jan 3, 2020)

I use mine when welding angles, I find it great for repeatability, but I’m not building airplanes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

